# Nesecito realizar un circuito sencillo con el Pic 16F84



## Netsluis (Ago 2, 2007)

Amigos q tal soy un estudiante de electronica q necesita su ayuda o aportes. Me asignaron un circuito sencillo con el pic16F84. porfavor cual podria realizar cual creen uds convenientes ya que es el primer circuito con pics q voy a realizar. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## canales (Ago 3, 2007)

Podrías controlar el encendido o apagado de 8 leds conectados al puerto B. Es decir, que se enciendan uno después de otro a una determinada frecuencia, y que luego se apaguen uno detrás del otro a la misma frecuencia u otra diferente.

Saludos....


----------



## Netsluis (Ago 6, 2007)

Tienes el diagrama y el programa ?? Gracias.


----------



## pic-man (Ago 7, 2007)

Checa la página http://micropic.wordpress.com, ahi puedes encontrar ejemplos sencillos para microcontroladores pic. El ejemplo para recorrer un led encendido en el puerto B lo puedes encontrar en este tutorial. Cualquier duda postea.


----------



## PICMIND (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola en mi pagina puedes encontrar unos proyectos sencillitos con el 16f84, está el código y los diagramas. Sólo tienes que visitar la seccion de proyectos.

La pagina es: http://www.freewebs.com/picmind

Espero que te sirvan.

SUERTE.

PD: No olvides dejar tu opinion en el guestbook.


----------

